

Ask HN: Suggestions on Open Source Photos? - osphotos

I have created the website http:&#x2F;&#x2F;opensourcephotos.wordpress.com&#x2F; which I hope to become a collection of beautiful photographs provided for free at high resolution. 
I was wondering if you have any suggestions on what could be the best way to promote the site to let everybody know about this new free resource and to see if anyone is interested in submitting some of their images.
Thanks,
FG
======
smt88
I use Flickr to find free, Creative Commons-licensed photos.

I suggest you just create a Flickr account. You'll be instantly discoverable,
and you won't have to maintain your own database of (potentially) GB of
images.

~~~
osphotos
Thanks for the suggestion, but I'd rather keep the idea of a community
(although for now it's just me) and be able to curate its content. Moreover,
publishing only 10 images every 10 days, I doubt we will use a lot of space.
Wordpress gives away 3GB for free and once we reach that quota, with a few
buck we could increase it to 10GB, I believe.

------
fiedzia
I'd suggest starting with understanding the term "open source". It doesn't
apply to photos.

~~~
smt88
Insofar as the largest, uncompressed version of a photo is its "source", I can
see where s/he's coming from when using that term.

~~~
osphotos
That's exactly what I was thinking. As a programmer, it made sense to me.

